# Not really off topic. But very light hearted.



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good baby making or pregnancy or treatment films? With the holidays coming up I will be watching loads of movies, bumming around. Lol. And I want some films in that kind of genre. 
The back up plan comes to mind. 
What to expect when you're expecting. Maybe! I'd prefer treatment films if anybody knows any that exist.


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Knocked up and Juno always makes me laugh... Very lightly based on pregnancy but good to watch.
Xxx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Probably a bit late, but there's a great film called Maybe Baby xx


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm probably too late too, but I like the first Sex and the city movie, and also Life as we know it. I think in the last series of Sex and the city and also Friends there is a treatment plotline but I'm not sure if they have the most positive of outcomes...


----------

